# audi side assist



## pppsnoopy (Feb 3, 2010)

Because of Audi's strong flash light, driver's front view was irritated. That was sucks.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not really sure what you are referring to, but the brightness of the "flash" can be adjusted via the car's MMI system.


----------

